# Random Fishy Pics



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 16, 2006)

With all the attention I give the reef tank, I figured I should give a little to my other pets. Here's a couple pics of the piggies, _Fundulopanchax sjoestedti_

These guys literally have three modes: Mate, Eat, Rest...and that's it!

















Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> These guys literally have three modes: Mate, Eat, Rest...and that's it!



If only my life were as simple.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 16, 2006)

If there is a creature to be reincarnated into...this is the one!

Jon


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> If there is a creature to be reincarnated into...this is the one!
> 
> Jon


Maybe in your tank...


----------



## Mark (Nov 16, 2006)

Very pretty but it looks like one would barely cover a cracker.


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 17, 2006)

they'll get bigger. Jon are you collecting eggs? or are you waiting until they get bigger?


----------

